# Snorkels' heart is smaller - yes, raw IS a miracle



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

the CPR/negligence thing turned out to be pretty much a nonissue. Snorkels was absolutely comfortable around them, which has never happened. Maybe they pump something through the air vents in the exam room. I made them promise not to be negligent and they did, and told me the form is because they get so many critically ill animals in there people need to make a decision beforehand. So, off she went.

I couldn't go in the room, but I snuck into the hallway and listened outside the door. They were talking baby talk to her and calling her Fraggle because her 'do was standing up on her head so nicely today, but it was in a sweet way. 

So the results were that her heart is smaller - the bottom part is now normal size, and the top part is still enlarged but smaller than last year. Of course, she's not cured because her valve is still leaking, but this means that her heart is pumping much more efficiently to the point that it reduced size somehow. The vet was quite amazed.

Snorkels was put on benazapril a couple of weeks ago and i asked if that was the cause - she said no. In fact, she said i could take her off it if I wanted to.

that leaves only the food - it has to be the raw food. Now, even though I am sometimes irritating to people about my pushing raw food, I have not been one to call it crapple or doom nuggets. Today, I am tempted to do just that. Take away all the bad stuff, feed a dog only what they need and nothing more, and the results are that Snorkels' heart has the enzymes, the nutrients, the vitamins and minerals to actually improve the function so much that it can reduce its size. And her body is not processing stuff she was never meant to process, and can focus on what it needs to do to get better.

So not only has it improved the quality of her life, but very likely extended the time she will be on this earth. Or, it could be a miracle - but I'm more inclined to believe God gave me enough brains to realize that I was onto something when I stumbled in here last April, desperate for something (anything) that would make my dogs feel better.

I do try not to be mushy, but I just want to thank everyone here who has helped me (and my little dog too!). You can't put a price tag on the good news today, but you guys are priceless.

And in celebration me and Snorkels stopped and had ice cream on the way home. I needed it alot less then she did, but we both enjoyed it anyway.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Snorkels is a doll baby. What a cute old gal! I am so happy for you. I hope this adds years to her life so you guys may love and enjoy each other for a long time <3


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

That is FANTASTIC news! I'm soooo happy for you!! :dance: All that worrying for nothing!! Congrats!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

:cheer2:

Wooohoo! GO RAW! 

What a great outcome! :biggrin: Definitely a testiment to a proper diet! Does the vet know about her diet?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> :cheer2:
> 
> Wooohoo! GO RAW!
> 
> What a great outcome! :biggrin: Definitely a testiment to a proper diet! Does the vet know about her diet?


No. she said she had no idea why her heart would reduce in size. And I didn't want to tell her because if she started badmouthing the diet, it would be a bummer on my day. So I said nothing. I probably should have - when we go back in 4 months I think I will.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> No. she said she had no idea why her heart would reduce in size. And I didn't want to tell her because if she started badmouthing the diet, it would be a bummer on my day. So I said nothing. I probably should have - when we go back in 4 months I think I will.


I would have rubbed it in her face! LOL Well not really RUBBED but I would have been DAMN proud of her diet! I think you should definitely tell them!


----------



## Maritan (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow! Fantastic news. A new lease on life, one might say. :smile:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I am soooo glad to hear that! Good for you and Snorkels!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

xellil said:


> No. she said she had no idea why her heart would reduce in size. And I didn't want to tell her because if she started badmouthing the diet, it would be a bummer on my day. So I said nothing. I probably should have - when we go back in 4 months I think I will.


I sure would, especially if her heart is even closer to normal size yet again. Maybe it would be enough to make the vet think twice about the power of a raw diet. Could be just enough proof that a raw diet really is better than processed kibble. Could kibble have contributed over the years when she was younger? I think it is certainly possible. I'm just so happy for you and snorkels I can't stand it! LOL!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

PMR FTW!

I'm glad to hear she is doing better and improving! Maybe it will get even better in the next four months?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> I sure would, especially if her heart is even closer to normal size yet again. Maybe it would be enough to make the vet think twice about the power of a raw diet. Could be just enough proof that a raw diet really is better than processed kibble. Could kibble have contributed over the years when she was younger? I think it is certainly possible. I'm just so happy for you and snorkels I can't stand it! LOL!


you are right, I should have thought it out and said something. And who knows - maybe she is a huge raw fan although I doubt it. I was not expecting Snorkels' heart to be better - in fact, since her murmer was a little worse I was expecting bad news (the vet said the murmer is a "very soft murmer" and apparently that's good even though it's still at number 3). 

And in fact I wasn't even going to let her get the sonogram because of that CPR paper. So next time i'm going to be a little more prepared. I just don't think that fast on my feet. And i don't want to sound like some dorkus, I want to sound like I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Makovach said:


> PMR FTW!
> 
> I'm glad to hear she is doing better and improving! Maybe it will get even better in the next four months?


Wouldn't that be cool! I know it's never going to repair her club-footed valve, but a small heart is a well-functioning heart. Apparently.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow that is such excellent news!!!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

xellil said:


> you are right, I should have thought it out and said something. And who knows - maybe she is a huge raw fan although I doubt it. I was not expecting Snorkels' heart to be better - in fact, since her murmer was a little worse I was expecting bad news (the vet said the murmer is a "very soft murmer" and apparently that's good even though it's still at number 3).
> 
> And in fact I wasn't even going to let her get the sonogram because of that CPR paper. So next time i'm going to be a little more prepared. I just don't think that fast on my feet. And i don't want to sound like some dorkus, I want to sound like I know what I'm talking about.


You know exactly what you are talking about. Snorkels is proof. Go for it!!


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

So glad snorkels heart is smaller, it's really amazing to me what a simple change as fresh food can do for a person or a dog's health, the body can be incredible when you give it the right fuel.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Yay for the ornery old lady dogs and the Momma's who worry about them! I've always believed in the power of 'worry' and you've got it down to a science. :smile:

I'm so glad to hear the good news about little Snorkels. And I love the new picture of her!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

as i read this, i'm so glad you went.....

this is not anecdotal. do you understand the depth and breadth of what you're saying? 

this is objective findings....

i hope she enjoyed her ice cream. it's fitting. so fitting that i'm going to give my dogs some in celebration of snorkel's doctor visit.

this is the stuff that makes my heart swell and further proves that nutrition is everything.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> as i read this, i'm so glad you went.....
> 
> this is not anecdotal. do you understand the depth and breadth of what you're saying?
> 
> ...


Oh goody, I'll have Snorkels eat virtual ice cream with your two  I notice you are being good and not having any - I was weak! but dang, those $1 ice creams at Sonic are enough for three people.

Yes, it is freaky. I'm sure it's not unheard of or she would have wanted to put me in a research article. But I wonder how many other times it happens when dogs are on raw (or not). Maybe someone should do a study but I bet the dog food companies won't pay for it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

the next time, write it down and give her a paper whilst you do the worrying...then it will be a well thought out written piece of paper.

feeding raw is never good news for a doctor nor is healthy nutrition good news for doctors of humans and the pharmaceutical companies that are making a fortune from dogs and humans.....

hearts don't reverse in their damage...we can slow it down...we can stop it from progressing some times...but rarely without medication, surgery or some other intervention....rarely does a heart get smaller and change sizes..

UNLESS.

there is an intervention that does.

of course, the leaky valve would need to be replaced...and, if she were able to handle the surgery, i'd recommend it, especially if she were younger....but by now, on kibble, she'd either be a higher number or dead. 

you intervened in a way that is never recommeded...you nutritionalised her. you gave her medicine that slowed the progressive nature of heart disease without poisoning, without surgery, without anything but 'give the dog raw food'...

this is enormous.

it's a bloody huge thing you've done.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Only thanks to this site and the people here. I did not do it by myself, that's for sure.

i actually talked to the previous cardiologist about surgery. He said that kind of surgery for dogs is still pretty experimental and she had about a five percent chance of coming through it. But if the odds ever improve and she could stand the surgery I'd do it in a heartbeat.

and it IS kind of neat, isn't it? To make her better just on food. When I started PMR I never in my wildest dreams expected it to be this kind of miracle.

And I am definitely bringing a paper next time. I know i can't explain myself verbally in a situation like that.

AND, I'm taking it to my regular vet next time I see him. The cardiologist is sending him the results. His office is FULL of Science Diet, Purina Pro Plan, and some other horrible dog food.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Go Snorkels!! What incredible news! When you hear stuff like this you not only know what your giving her is the best but you've saved her life most likely. Maybe we shall start calling you Doctor....
Toby has to get bloodwork done next month and I'm very curious to see what's going on with him. Last time he had blood drawn the vet literally gasped when she saw it after it had been spun down. It looked like almost half of it was made of fat. When I asked what that meant she said basically that if he were a person he'd be dead and that she didn't need to see results to know his cholesterol was through the roof. Hopefully I'll get some good news too.
I'm so happy for you guys and I also LOVE her little signature picture! :thumb:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Go Snorkels!! What incredible news! When you hear stuff like this you not only know what your giving her is the best but you've saved her life most likely. Maybe we shall start calling you Doctor....
> Toby has to get bloodwork done next month and I'm very curious to see what's going on with him. Last time he had blood drawn the vet literally gasped when she saw it after it had been spun down. It looked like almost half of it was made of fat. When I asked what that meant she said basically that if he were a person he'd be dead and that she didn't need to see results to know his cholesterol was through the roof. Hopefully I'll get some good news too.
> I'm so happy for you guys and I also LOVE her little signature picture! :thumb:


Wow - has he been eating raw for very long? Does she know why or is it like people and some dogs are just genetically predisposed to high cholesterol? I will cross my fingers that he gets good results next month. 

I so incredibly admire you - you have 10 dogs to worry about. I don't know how you look so darn good. But you do.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> Wow - has he been eating raw for very long? Does she know why or is it like people and some dogs are just genetically predisposed to high cholesterol? I will cross my fingers that he gets good results next month.
> 
> I so incredibly admire you - you have 10 dogs to worry about. I don't know how you look so darn good. But you do.


Toby will have been eating raw for a year in the first of May so we're getting bloodwork sometime in April. I think a lot of purebred small dogs tend to be so poorly bred and genetically predisposed that they just seem to have a lot of health problems. 
And I'm beginning to feel like I look like a worn out hag since I NEVER get to sleep but I'm also thinking maybe all the drinking I'm being driven to is preserving me...
Just a thought...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Toby will have been eating raw for a year in the first of May so we're getting bloodwork sometime in April. I think a lot of purebred small dogs tend to be so poorly bred and genetically predisposed that they just seem to have a lot of health problems.
> And I'm beginning to feel like I look like a worn out hag since I NEVER get to sleep but I'm also thinking maybe all the drinking I'm being driven to is preserving me...
> Just a thought...


Not that totally cracked me up. Maybe I should start drinking again, I need a little preserving.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> Not that totally cracked me up. Maybe I should start drinking again, I need a little preserving.


And even if it doesn't really work you'll be drunk and won't care...


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

congratz! she sure is a darling i jsut love the siggy pic!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I freaking LOVE this update!!!! Just another fantastic testament to proper nutrition for our dogs!!!! I'm so happy for Snorkles and you...


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

This is amazing news! A true testament to the benefits of a species appropriate diet  So happy for you and your little lady!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

twotonelover said:


> This is amazing news! A true testament to the benefits of a species appropriate diet  So happy for you and your little lady!


Rosey is another old gal doing great on raw - I love the photo.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Such a fabulous outcome for dear Snorkels! Congratulations to you BOTH. Raw, being (in my opinion) the most species appropriate diet for our dogs, means that it builds towards health, rather than against it. Providing the body what it needs to repair and rebuild can only move towrds a more positive outcome-- sometimes surprising us all...

Also, I just wanted to add that you should also not forget the loving home she has been in--- I believe that has also contributed to her increase in health and well-being. Despite the fact that she may have taken awhile to show affection, or come out of her shell, she knew she was in a caring, affectionate home that was, finally, SAFE. This, too, may have assisted in her health turning the corner, so don't forget that your presence was a big part of this ...

Love heals, too.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

What a fabulous update!!!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Such a fabulous outcome for dear Snorkels! Congratulations to you BOTH. Raw, being (in my opinion) the most species appropriate diet for our dogs, means that it builds towards health, rather than against it. Providing the body what it needs to repair and rebuild can only move towrds a more positive outcome-- sometimes surprising us all...
> 
> Also, I just wanted to add that you should also not forget the loving home she has been in--- I believe that has also contributed to her increase in health and well-being. Despite the fact that she may have taken awhile to show affection, or come out of her shell, she knew she was in a caring, affectionate home that was, finally, SAFE. This, too, may have assisted in her health turning the corner, so don't forget that your presence was a big part of this ...
> 
> Love heals, too.


you know I do believe stress in dogs, like in people, effects their health. Snorkels is a great lab rat and gives examples for all this stuff, like when we moved to Texas and she started peeing on herself in her sleep. And since it happened while she was sleeping I know it wasn't just because she was mad at me for locking her in the bathroom when people were hauling furniture around. 

She gave no other outward signs of stress. Then it went away after all the company left and we got into a routine. So even though I don't think my love and affection helped her heart disease, hopefully being in a place where she feels safe helps with her stress level. She's not a dog like Rebel that shows emotions. It's very difficult to read her most of the time. The day she came and looked up at me and I realized she wanted up in my lap, I literally sat there and wept with joy. That didn't happen for over a year and a half.

Now our foster, Good Lord is he attached! He was in love with us after five minutes. If we carried him all day he'd be happy as pie.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

This is AMAZING NEWS!! I am so happy for you and Snorkels :biggrin: so super happy!!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

That is SO awesome to hear, and so glad that the vet worked out! Kind of love that they called her Fraggle. May you have many long years left with little Snorkles!! 

I feel like I know her after the stories you tell- LOL. She is a trooper. :smile:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

What a sweet story, I'm so happy for you guys!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Caty M said:


> That is SO awesome to hear, and so glad that the vet worked out! Kind of love that they called her Fraggle. May you have many long years left with little Snorkles!!
> 
> I feel like I know her after the stories you tell- LOL. She is a trooper. :smile:


Kind of makes me want to change her name. She DOES look like a Fraggle.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow.. I've never heard of such a thing! That is incredible!!


----------



## Basco_The_Great (Pyr) (Feb 21, 2012)

Awww, what a heartwarming story! I'm so glad Snorkels is getting better! She looks like a cuddle bug, I'd love to just squish her in my arms.


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow!! This is absolutely amazing!! I am so incredibly happy for you and Snorkels!! I'm almost speechless, it's truly amazing!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Such a fabulous outcome for dear Snorkels! Congratulations to you BOTH. Raw, being (in my opinion) the most species appropriate diet for our dogs, means that it builds towards health, rather than against it. Providing the body what it needs to repair and rebuild can only move towrds a more positive outcome-- sometimes surprising us all...
> 
> Also, I just wanted to add that you should also not forget the loving home she has been in--- I believe that has also contributed to her increase in health and well-being. Despite the fact that she may have taken awhile to show affection, or come out of her shell, she knew she was in a caring, affectionate home that was, finally, SAFE. This, too, may have assisted in her health turning the corner, so don't forget that your presence was a big part of this ...
> 
> Love heals, too.


not only is this dog loved, i do believe she has become the forum mascot. 

although if you put that hat on her again, we will have to re assess your status on this forum. LOL


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I think thats great!!!!! Its amazing when you start feeding the right food and you see them change outside, but now you have proof that dogs change inside also.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> not only is this dog loved, i do believe she has become the forum mascot.
> 
> although if you put that hat on her again, we will have to re assess your status on this forum. LOL


Oh Lord, i just spit all my coffee out. Snorkels wasn't too happy with it, either


----------

